# Squeaking Hamster?!



## o-Elly-o (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi!!
Ok, I've had hamsters before when I was younger and decided to get a new hamster to keep me company when I move out of home in July lol  

However my new hamster (Albus - Latin for white and Nothing to do with Harry Potter!!) lol squeaks...Alot!! I had one hamster before who sort of screamed at me but that only happened once and on the first day I had her. 

Albus sits in his house and squeaks, he sounds almost like a crying baby!! He did it when I first got him but I thought that was because he was very young and scared (I called the pet shop I bought him from and they confirmed that) but now he is big and older and not scared of me - he is perfectly tame and loves cuddles - he is still squeaking!! 

Its horrible to hear, it sounds as if he's in pain  so if anyone has any suggestions as to why he's squeaking like a deranged dog toy I'd really appreciate it!!

Thanks!

Elly


----------



## swinnk8 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dumbledore oh sorry! Albus(he he), may just be a very vocal hamster. i have had the odd few like that and their health has been ok.


----------



## o-Elly-o (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol I cant say I'm really a fan of the name but mother came out with it on the way home the day we got him and its kinda stuck...nothing else really suits him!! Never mind!!

Hmmm the squeaking isnt a nice squeak tho in fact its kind of the sound guinea pigs make when their cheesed off about something...he's deranged!! Lol he doesnt do it all the time just when he's having a moan I think lol 

Albus does this other weird thing...was wondering if anyone elses hamster does/did this...when your holding him he's all happy and cuddly but he does this weird tremor thing through his feet...its like his heart beat is in his feet??

I have NEVER known a hamster to do the weird things that Albus does...I think he's a genetic throwback...but hes my genetic throwback and I'll except his weird little quirks lol...

Thanks for ur help = )


----------



## Jake Rathgeber (Dec 2, 2017)

o-Elly-o said:


> Hi!!
> Ok, I've had hamsters before when I was younger and decided to get a new hamster to keep me company when I move out of home in July lol
> 
> However my new hamster (Albus - Latin for white and Nothing to do with Harry Potter!!) lol squeaks...Alot!! I had one hamster before who sort of screamed at me but that only happened once and on the first day I had her.
> ...


If any other symptoms of sickness show up take him to a vet that can successfully treat a hamster


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Jake Rathgeber said:


> If any other symptoms of sickness show up take him to a vet that can successfully treat a hamster


Ancient thread & OP hasn't been on in years:Locktopic


----------

